# Wings over Wanaka 2010



## Oggie2620 (Apr 20, 2010)

Went to this recently. Congratulations to the organisers it was a fab show . See you in 2012 cos I intend to be over for the 75 (NZ) Sqn Reunion which is just before (or will be if they take my suggestion!) Graham are you out there? Will put some photos on when I am on my own lap top not at work!

Dee


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought it was pretty crap myself

Called Warbirds over Wanaka btw


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 21, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> Called Warbirds over Wanaka btw



Sorry that was what my NZ friends called it! I enjoyed it myself, because of the company I was with, though I intend to go to RIAT so maybe that will put it in context..

Dee


----------

